
Covid Underdogs: Mongolia - viburnum
https://medium.com/@indica/covid-underdogs-mongolia-3b0c162427c2
======
throwaway888abc
"On January 22nd, the Mongolian Health Ministry held a press briefing with the
WHO to announce that shit was real."

On January 22nd (!!!)

Mind blowing, they listened and took action based on science.

------
longnguyen
Another good example would be Vietnam. We took this virus very seriously and
the government announced a mandatory lock down pretty early.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_Vietnam](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_pandemic_in_Vietnam)

